# Help please with missing blob!



## tfredrich (Jun 18, 2007)

I was really hoping someone out there might be able to locate a blob in a similar color and attach it to this super rare Wisconsin beer. This bottle is fairly common in amber but very rare in honey or yellow amber. This is somewhere in between. I often see bottles come up in similar shades on Ebay and even know this is a quart it has a thinner neck and I feel a larger pint bottle blob would sit nicely on the neck. It is a 2 of a kind bottle so I would love to have it cleaned and then repaired. Can anyone help?
 Thanks!
 Tom


----------



## tfredrich (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is a shot of the other bottle in this lighter color. It shows the shape and size of the blobs that adorned these Eaton quarts. They are Wisconsin Glass Company bottles and all of these quarts were blown in the same mold and have identical blobs. If someone can repair this one I am not too picky on an exact match except in color mostly as I wouldn't want it to be super noticeable colorwise. Thanks!
 Tom


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 24, 2007)

both of them would be even lighter if tumbled. I dont have a top to put on it yet, but i will keep looking.
 i do tumble bottle for others,
 www.bottletumbling.com

 rick


----------



## tfredrich (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Rick!
 Thanks for the reply. I would be happy to send the bottle out to you for a tumble and hopefuly if you can find a blob a repair too!
 Let me know.
 Tom


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 26, 2007)

sure send it out. I am looking now for a top. I have several frinds who save them.

 rick


----------



## tfredrich (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Rick,
 I plan to get the bottle out to you. Two things, first, the blob does not have to be the exact color. Anything close will suffice as it will always be a repaired piece, and will always stay in my collection and not be sold. Therefore I am OK with it just simply being fixed. Second can you ballpark a price for the cleaning and then repair so I can plan for it.
 Thanks!
 Tom


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 27, 2007)

sent a private message to your email

 rick


----------



## tfredrich (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Rick!

 I have a nice yellow blob beer on the way which should work perfectly for the repair. Even if the blob is slightly smaller because this is a pint bottle I am getting, that is fine. The actual Eaton quart does have a smaller blob anyway. Can I get your address to send these bottles out sometime next week? I will also include the $60.00. I really hope it tumbles up nicely and the blob looks good. I will be happy either way as at least now I can display the bottle!

 Happy 4th!

 Tom (e-mail me at tfredrich@hotmail.com)


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks alot looking forward to surprising you on the color when it's done.

 rick


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 8, 2007)

Tom,
 I have a perfect quart blob & neck for you. Where do you want it sent?
 Bill


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 8, 2007)

he said he sent them out ot me, so if he wants to just send it my way,
 kerns glass cleaning
 rr 1 box 101
 noxen pa 18636


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 8, 2007)

one thing you might want to consider on replacement tops like this...
 you could use a clear top which is a lot easier to find. then color it with a color glass coating to match the bottle color. that way you might end up with a better display match with a lot less trouble.


----------



## tfredrich (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Bill!
 I sent the quart from Watertown and a pint beer along with it to be cut up for the repair, however if Rick's address is OK with you (posted in this thread) could you send the blob and neck to him, That way he could decide which is best to use as this is his area of expertise. I would gladly reimburse the postage to you if you want to give me your address. Thanks so much!
 Tom


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 29, 2007)

Tom,
 It's boxed and will be on its way to Rick, tomorrow.
 I took a picture of it and will post it in a minute, as soon as I find what file it went to.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 29, 2007)

Here it is. I'm sure it will look great, after Rick does the repair and tumbles it.
 Bill


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for sending it. i will let you know when it gets here.

 rick k.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 1, 2007)

it is here safe and sound, they both look real close, i have to clean it up and see how the color matches.
 rick


----------



## tfredrich (Aug 1, 2007)

Bill,
 Thanks again for taking the time to mail the blob out to Rick! It is people like you who make collecting bottles what it is! FUN ,ENJOYABLE, and EXCITING! I cannot wait to get this bottle back now!
 Tom


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 14, 2007)

Just about done. 3 more days and it will be on it's way home. I will have rick post pictures here.
 This is his wife Mary. Rick is out of it this week, his neck is really giving him trouble,
 It is from the car accident 4 years ago. And get this. funny thing it has been 4 years and now, state farm insurance wants an independent medical evaluation, They are the other side of this lawsuit.Why not 4 months after it happend when he couldn't hardly walk.
 Rick said, they like playing ball, But in his day he always struck them out.
 Thanks for your support..
 Mary


----------



## druggistnut (Aug 15, 2007)

Mary/Rick,
 Be careful. I was an insurance agent way back. You can bet they either have had folks watching Rick, or will. If they see him digging bottles, they'll document/photograph it and have that evidence to use against his claim.
 Maybe he should just do repairs for a while, until the claim is settled?
 I am going through the exact same thing right now. I have a lot of metal in me now and a couple more surgeries pending, and it is tough (physically) for me to dig. BUT...., we all know how it works on you, not being able to dig.  I generally have kept my digging to late nights for the last year. That makes it a lot easier for me to spot anyone lurking/following me. It's also a lot cooler. 
 You can never explain how you can dig bottles but not work, right?  They don't care that Rick or I might be in a lot of pain that we work through. It is just the bad impression it gives. I felt guilty about it, for a while, but came to the conclusion that my entire life has changed and I won't ever be able to go back to my full time job in the military (the requirements are beyond my limitations now). That doesn't mean that I can't perform other physical activities (like digging).
 Good luck, Rick.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Aug 15, 2007)

Tom,
 You're welcome. Glad to help out. You'll probably be able to come up with something I need, down the road.
 Just post a picture when you get it back.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Tom,
 I have about 10 wisconsin blobs here, but only two in front of me, right now.
 Care to venture an approximate value on the two?

 Belle City Brewing Co  Racine Wis amber pint blob, non dug, original closure. near Mint

 Mishicott Brew'g Co Mishicott Wis Amber Qt blob, near mint.
 Thanks,
 Bill


----------



## tfredrich (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Bill,
 Both bottles are circa 1890's and are listed as RARE in Wayne Krolls bible on Wisconsin breweries and their bottles. This basically means that they hit the category of which big collector doesn't have an example. If two or more go at it they could hit 75-100 plus dollars. I'd say safely $50.00 minimum each. I collect Southeastern Wisconsin bottles and here is a shot of this past week diving! One Fort Atkinson Wis, and two Milwaukee Pottery beers from the time of the civil war! Now that is why I do the whole scuba diving thing in nasty rivers!
 Thanks again Bill!
 Tom


----------



## tfredrich (Aug 15, 2007)

Bill, and Rick!
 Here is the next one being shipped out to Rick for a tumble. I found it yesterday and is a very early Chicago beer bottle. I believe it may be quite rare! Just cannot find out anything on her yet! Rick let me know when it can come out for a good spin in the machine.
 Tom


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Tom i love them clays! Im hopin to be joining you guys in the rivers in the next year or two! its just been to crazy to get certified with the startin of my senior year. Keep them finds coming!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 16, 2007)

do we get to see the repair?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 16, 2007)

IT will be posted soon. my wife is going to put the final touches on it tonight.


 and thats it on bottles for me till i am better, it is to much to ask the wife to do that plus her job and house work, it was working out for a while, But like a good wife she just wanted me to have something to do.

 See you all soon i hope. any emails can be sent to ricjkern@ptd.net

 Thanks to all of you 

 rick


----------



## tfredrich (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Rick,
 Wondering if you could post a pic of the finished product as well as when I can expect it back here in Oconomowoc Wis?
 Thanks!
 Tom


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 21, 2007)

I have to get a new radiator in the van today and will send it by thursday. i will post a picture later today.
 Thank god for a good wife who has been my right arm for the past 4 years with cleaning all the bottles for me. I would pack most of them and she would do the lifting for me, Once my condition heals i will be back in full swing, 
 they say with chronic pain come depression, thats an under statement for sure. ever sence this old guy hit me from behind his lawyers say if i can lift a pen i can work, what a bunch of a**holes,  the old man said "if i was not there this would not have happened" dah.. no kidding.....
 sorry for the rant, just want every one to know how it has been,
 then on sunday last week my computor fried big time, lost all my email addresses and and my excel program pictures every thing is gone,
 rick


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 23, 2007)

here it is finaly, took this todaybefore i packed it up.

 rick


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, if that was the one with the misisng top   ....shot that is purdy..super nice.
 Madpaddla


----------



## tfredrich (Aug 23, 2007)

Rick,
 Knowing that bottle is mine puts a HUGE smile on my face![]
 I sure hope you haven't hung up your hat for good, as I can recommend you to so many of my diver and collector friends for future repairs. Well done my good man!
 Tom


----------



## capsoda (Aug 23, 2007)

Great job Rick.

 Hey Tom, you have a great looking bottle there.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 27, 2007)

Amazing job rick! I hope you can get back into tumbling you do a great job at it!


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 27, 2007)

my wife has decided that she has no time to do anymore. the harrassment for the insurance company is not worth it she says,
 so unless they can fix my problem i am out till i am better, you can send me a email here if you like
 ricjkern@ptd.net


----------



## tfredrich (Aug 28, 2007)

I just wanted to Thank Rick again for this incredible repair job to one of the best bottles to ever be found by myself diving or otherwise. It is spectacular! Here is a shot of the bottle right after I opened the package today! Thanks again Rick!
 Tom


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you. I just hope i can recover so i can get back into things again. I miss digging.. alot, been 4 years man. 
 Thanks again

 rick


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 30, 2007)

beautiful job, very nice...  you must pass on your teachings to a young apprentice if you are going to retire!


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 31, 2007)

not retiring yet. just waiting for the doctors to pin down what is wrong with my neck and back and fix it. but it has been 4 years and they still don't know what is wrong, maybe when i am in a wheel chair they will know whats wrong[8|]
 but i would not mind helping if you need tips
 rick


----------

